# Just for fun, non-aquarium



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, here's a link to a website that is about modern design. I have spend quite a few hours browsing the site and I'm sure many of you will too if you don't know it already. It's just full of very cool ideas.

But you need to note that at least some of the designs are just ideas. Not real. Concepts, but not even prototyped.

And despite the coolness you will find a few designs to be very much useless or even dumb if not worse.

http://www.yankodesign.com

So in the spirit of useless design I created something that will probably seem a necessity to certain people. Obsessive compulsive maybe. Or just neat?:

http://s4.postimage.org/9iomqxt8y/hanger1.jpg

Do you want a set for your closet?

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

no no no no no no. 
http://www.yankodesign.com/2011/04/14/a-robotic-begger/ that would mess with me if I saw it, a robot greeding me.. cool site, I like the concept cars, and boats.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is real design by recycling. http://www.recyclart.org

If you want to check out some cool edible art, google "Molecular Gastronomy" .

Reconstructed Tomato Soup by MOLECULE-R, on Flickr


----------

